# Salisbury Steak and Onion Gravy



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Along with the Hasselback Au Gratin Potatoes I made some Salisbury Steak in Onion Gravy.
I love a good Salisbury Steak, a nice hearty lunch for the family.

This recipe makes some good meatballs too, regular or breaded.

*Salisbury Steak*

4lb ground beef
3 eggs, beaten
1C bread crumbs
1.5t granulated garlic
1.5t granulated onion 
(*not used if making onion gravy*)
3T Ketchup
1.5T each Mustard and Worcestershire sauce
Mix well, form into twelve patties and refrigerate if not cooking immediately.
Cook all ground beef to a safe IT, 165°.










*Onion or Mushroom Gravy*

In a large frying pan caramelize 2C of chopped onion or mushrooms, set aside.
After cooking patties, reserve 1/2C drippings.
Combine 1/4C flour, 2C beef broth, 2t ketchup and Worcestershire sauce, add to drippings and whisk well.
Bring to fast simmer and hold for 3-4 minutes to cook the flour.
Lower heat and add 2C beef broth and whisk well.
Add onions or mushrooms and stir to combine.
Slowly simmer for about 5 minutes.
Add salt to taste.
Add as many patties as will fit in pan with gravy and simmer for 5 minutes.










*Lunch*


----------



## Lawdog88 (Oct 9, 2009)

Whups !! There goes the waistline ! Kablooey !


Good looking cookin, Chili. Right out of the park.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I like the onions cut into “large onion rings” when making mine.
Served with extra crispy potato fries, to soak the gravy


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

looks delicious. Another one of your recipes I will be giving a shot one of these days


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey Chili,
What is the difference between Salisbury steak and hamburger steak?


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Deeplines said:


> Hey Chili,
> What is the difference between Salisbury steak and hamburger steak?


Hamburger Steak is a ground beef patty, single dredged and served with a brown gravy.

Chicken Fried Steak is a cube steak that is double dredged and served with a white or cream gravy.

Hamburger or chicken fried steaks can be either pan fried or deep fried.

Salisbury Steak is ground beef with seasonings and binders/fillers, e.g. eggs and bread crumbs (it's essentially meatloaf) that is not dredged.
It is typically served with a mushroom or onion brown gravy.

Salisbury Steak is either pan fried or grilled.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Didn't realize the filler is what made the difference. Thanks so much. Tried looking it up and saw different things on the web.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Deeplines said:


> Didn't realize the filler is what made the difference. Thanks so much. Tried looking it up and saw different things on the web.


Like anything, there's a dozen different recipes for everything.
Some don't use any eggs or breadcrumbs, some use one or the other.
And the variety of ingredients/seasonings varies widely.

Look for Dr. Salisbury's original recipe.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I gain weight reading chili's posts. Yum.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

It all looks good as always. I do the mash taters with it.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

did this today with some deer/pig hamburger. amazing and easy to do. gotta pull this off at the deer camp. they'll love it. thanks Chili.


----------

